# 9/11 Rescue Dog Honored



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

This link won't open on my Ipad.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Last Known Living 9/11 Search-and-Rescue Dog Honored in New York City - ABC News


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

That link worked- thank you! What a lovely story. She has lived to a good age- glad to see she doesn't suffer from the health issues many of the human rescuers have come down with. 
I was down in Manhattan yesterday. Lots of police/National Guard presence- very reassuring.


----------

